# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  ⚡ Miracle ⚡ Thunder/Digital Ver 3.36 VIVO | OPPO (12th June 2022)

## mohamed73

*Miracle Digital Edition  *  *Miracle Box | Miracle Thunder*  *Version 3.36 (12th June 2022)* *Miracle Box | Miracle Thunder Edition*   *🔍* *Miracle Box Thunder / Login Version 3.36*  *1. VIVO Qualcomm Add and Improved
    A. Add Vivo Bootloader Unlock Fastboot [Qualcomm-->Extra]
    B. Add Vivo Demo Remove EDL [Qualcomm-->Extra]
    C. Add Vivo Demo Remove Fastboot [Qualcomm-->Extra]
    D. Improve Vivo Account UnLock EDL [Qualcomm-->Extra]
    E. Add Vivo Bootloader Relock Fastboot [Qualcomm-->Extra]
    F. Add Vivo reboot fastboot to EDL (VIVO) [Qualcomm-->Unlock]
    G. Add Vivo reboot fastboot to EDL (VIVO2) [Qualcomm-->Unlock]  2. Oppo Qualcomm Added
    Oppo A33 (2020) CPH2137
    Oppo A32 (2020) PDVM00
    Oppo A53 (2020) CPH2127
    Oppo A74 (2021) CPH2219
    Oppo F19 (2021) CPH2219 (F19)
    Oppo F19s (2021) CPH2223
    Oppo F17 (2020) CPH2095
    Oppo A73 (2020) CPH2099
    Oppo Reno6 Lite (2022) CPH2365
    Realme 7i (2020) RMX2103  3. MTK Add and Improve 
   A. Improve kg Unlock
   B. Add Format Meta Data (for Bootloader Unlock)
   C. Add Disable MI Account
   D. Add MI Account Reset
   E. Add Huawei ID Remove
   F. Update New DA
   G. Improve imei Repair (Flash Mode for old models) 
4. MTK meta mode Improve 
   A. Add OPPO SIM Unlock Unlock/Read (Meta Mode) Beta
   B. Improve META Connect and Read Info
   C. Improve  META IMEI Repair/Read
   D. Improve  Meta Format Partition (Unlock/Read (Meta Mode))  5. Samsung Improve 
   A. Add FRP Remove and Auto Enable ADB
   B. Add Improve Reset FRP (ADB)  and Add Reset Frp (ADB)2 [Samsung->misc] 
   C. Support All Android for Samsung  6. Android ADB Improve 
   A. Update Adb.exe
   B. Add Reset Frp (ADB)2  7. Qualcomm Add and Improve 
   A. Add Realme Loaders for Auto Loader
   B. Add Lenovo lLoaders for Auto Loader
   C. Add Huawei ID Remove  8. SPD Add and Improve 
   A. Add new boot t320 support
   B. Add new models suuport  9. Improve Vivo mtk models DA
   A. Add VIVO MTK Secuity sig (6765-6893)
   B. Add VIVO Demo Remove (Flash Mode)
   C. Improve  MTK Read/wWrite command (Flash Mode)
   D. Add new IMEI repair method in Flash mode  10. Fix some bugs 
11. Add New Modles List Support Format/FRP/Flash  MTK:
Infinix Zero 8
Lava LMX 04
Lenovo TB-7305X
Oppo F19 Pro 4G
Tecno BA2
Tecno F2
VIVO Y12
VIVO Y15 PD1901BF
VIVO Y15A PD2140
VIVO Y15s PD2140F
VIVO Y1s 2015
VIVO Y20 (V2043)
VIVO Y21 (2021)
VIVO Y21 PD2139F
VIVO Y93   Qualcomm:
Honor 50 Lite (NTN-L22)
Infinix Hot S3 (X573)
Lenovo Legion 2 Pro (L70081)
Lenovo Legion Pro (L79031)
Realme X3 SuperZoom (RMX2081)
Realme X3 SuperZoom (RMX2085)
Realme X3 SuperZoom (RMX2086)
Oppo A33 (2020) CPH2137
Oppo A32 (2020) PDVM00
Oppo A53 (2020) CPH2127
Oppo A74 (2021) CPH2219
Oppo F19 (2021) CPH2219 (F19)
Oppo F19s (2021) CPH2223
Oppo F17 (2020) CPH2095
Oppo A73 (2020) CPH2099
Oppo Reno6 Lite (2022) CPH2365
Realme 7i (2020) RMX2103   SPD:
Blackview A70
Blackview A70E
Blackview BV6600E
Blackview Oscal C20
Dexp A555
Itel A26 A571L
Itel A44 POWER
Itel A58 A661W
Konrow Sky
Meizu C9 Pro M819H
Micromax In2b
Oukitel C25
Safaricom Neon Ray
UMIDIGI A13
UMIDIGI A13 PRO
Umidigi Biscon X10S E
Umidigi Biscon X10S G
Umidigi Biscon X10S G NFC
Umidigi Power 5s
UMIDIGI_A11S
ZTE Blade A31
ZTE Blade V10 Vita*    *Br [SV] Miracle Team* #miraclebox #miraclethunder #miraclefrptool #miraclefrpdongle #miracleteam  #mraclevivotool #miraclehuaweitool #miracleemmctool #miracleninja #miracleschematicspro #miraclepowertool #miracledigital       **    **   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

